# Saving Fur



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

The mal is my first pointy eared dog. I was rotating through various collars with her to try and prevent her getting too collar wise. I went away in Feb and left her with a leather collar on as it had a nice id plate and the people looking after her could easily clip a lead to it.

The fur on the back of her neck still hasn't grown back. I know about fursaver collars, but what other collars are more fur friendly than others?

Those of you that have your dog's wearing ecollars or bark collars all the time....do they still have any fur?

Thanks....


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

I had the same problem with my old rotties I used rolled round leather collars less edges to grab fur my new dog doesn't have that problem. Fur savers can come off or get caught on things so I wouldn't leave it on just for training.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> The mal is my first pointy eared dog. I was rotating through various collars with her to try and prevent her getting too collar wise. I went away in Feb and left her with a leather collar on as it had a nice id plate and the people looking after her could easily clip a lead to it.
> 
> The fur on the back of her neck still hasn't grown back. I know about fursaver collars, but what other collars are more fur friendly than others?
> 
> ...


My dog has a little bit longer of a coat, but she has had a leather collar on her 24 hours a day for at least 350 days for over 2.5 yrs...no hair loss, I don't think....Ill have to take it off and look...maybe I will brush her today and see if any hair is left under there...LOL....

I do not have ecollar or bark collar on dog all the time, they are not made for that purpose can cause skin issues and sores if left on for long periods, unless they are moved around every so often....... 

but do have ecollar on usually a few hours per day.

Most of the dogs I have owned have always worn a collar, never really had one the lost hair because of it...


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Weird. My Toller has never had an issue wearing collars either. This one must have some kind of weird demented brittle fur:sad:

I very rarely use an e-collar, and understand about safety wearing one. That said I do know that there are lots of people that use them often, I was just wondering if they had any hair loss issues (not because of the electric part).


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

this dog has a decent sized head so I dont have the collar very tight, not as tight as the collar on the dog in your avatar looks to be, that may have some bearing on it...If collar is tight, I can see it pulling and rubbing hair off more...

the mals I have had, had very fine hair on the neck, this dog has thick coarse longer hair, that is probably a contributor too, if the dog has thin or fine hair with a tighter collar...


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't leave collars on all the time, but everyday collars for my dogs are martingale collars. They're worn looser than a buckle collar and maybe for your dog won't be as hard on her fur.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I use leather collars on the GSD's, I've never noticed any fur loss due to the collar - maybe Joby's right and it's a little too tight? Or does your Mal have a "no neck" that can slip a collar? If that's the case, I'll 2nd the martingale.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Some dogs just are susceptible to that, don't know why... but that collar looks tight enough to be worn in a disco in the 70's.

Your problem may be the food you use, my dog could do a shampoo commercial if I could get him to shake his head at the camera :-s

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/DSC_5852.jpg


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> I don't leave collars on all the time, but everyday collars for my dogs are martingale collars. They're worn looser than a buckle collar and maybe for your dog won't be as hard on her fur.


Yes I love my slip leads. Momsy same issue when she wore a collar 24/7 for a few weeks the fur would get scrunched down and take awhile to pop back up. Sorta like hat head.  She hasn't worn a collar now for 3 years outside of a training collar (prong, e, fur savor etc) 

The slip lead I like I purchased from Dog Sport Gear http://www.dogsportgear.com/Agility-Slip-Leashes_p_247.html I think it is made by Mendota. Another useful one that a lot of people like is the CAN-AM Martingale. http://stores.ebay.com/CAN-AM-TRAIN...=2309945&_sid=143617151&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

my mal usually wears a small-link fur saver, but all of her other collars are cloth or leather. the leather are lined with suede and the fabric collars are lined with satin - i've never had an issue with either of those.

my pit's neck used to rub almost raw from collars, but the satin lined ones work really well for her and i haven't had an issue with any of them in about 4 years. I won't use any other collars (with the exception of training collars or Gadda's fur saver) on any of my dogs now.

i did have a mal a few years ago that would lose hair on his neck with a leather collar..only had him for a few months, so never really figured out why. 

if you want to stick with leather - maybe try one that is lined with something?


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

With a dog like yours if possible I would just take the collar off at night or when the dog is in her crate. If she has to have one on for some reason perhaps try something "light" like rolled leather or even a large fitting dominant dog collar clipped on the dead ring. I don't think you could get any more fur friendly without going to a fur saver.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> The mal is my first pointy eared dog. I was rotating through various collars with her to try and prevent her getting too collar wise. I went away in Feb and left her with a leather collar on as it had a nice id plate and the people looking after her could easily clip a lead to it.
> 
> The fur on the back of her neck still hasn't grown back. I know about fursaver collars, but what other collars are more fur friendly than others?
> 
> ...



Weird...

My Mal has an e-collar on a million times a day for demos... no hair loss issues at all.

P.s. you are going about your training the wrong way to keep your dogs from getting collar smart....

Hit me up on facebook if you want direction.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks guys. No problem on the front of her neck. Just the back of her neck. The leather collar was raw leather on the inside and was likely the main culprit. I haven't been keeping a collar on her much since then, it is just taking a long time for the fur to grow back. 

She does have a pin head, but slipping her collar has never been an issue. I have been using a large choke chain, or nylon choke a lot lately. The flat collar in the avatar was just on for the picture, as they are a sponsor of our dogs at work. She does not wear it at all times. That is the area I would put her e collar though. I haven't used it very much at all lately but use will increase in the summer.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Some dogs just are susceptible to that, don't know why... but that collar looks tight enough to be worn in a disco in the 70's.
> 
> Your problem may be the food you use, my dog could do a shampoo commercial if I could get him to shake his head at the camera :-s
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/DSC_5852.jpg


Look at that cushy indoor dog...so clean and shiny...you feeding it freshly clubbed seals or what  :mrgreen:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

A choke chain breaks off a lot more hair than a collar, especially if the dog wears it a lot (mine do). I use a collar to just hang a tag on. The leash goes on a choke chain or prong collar. Or I just use a loop type of leash.

My favorite collar is this http://store.northwestpets.com/buck-hollow-collar.html

I havent noticed any bald spots...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Look at that cushy indoor dog...so clean and shiny...you feeding it freshly clubbed seals or what  :mrgreen:


He hunts his own, got his own club too :razz:

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/frozenballs.jpg


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> He hunts his own, got his own club too :razz:
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/frozenballs.jpg


She tried for a Canada Goose off an ice flow the other day...but they just doesn't have the same omega fatty acids that the baby seals do


----------

